# Potty Pads



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, Mia is now potty trained on potty pads, but since she is bigger, she pees more! The pad doesnt hold very much (only like 2 times of her use!). Is this normal? Is there anything else that I can do that will be better for her potty?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What size pads do you use? I have the 24x36 and they usually last the day.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> What size pads do you use? I have the 24x36 and they usually last the day.[/B]


They are 22x22. I got them at Petsmart, they are puppy training pads. I got a box of 100 (stupid me!)


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

We go thru so many. At least 3 a day.I feel like I have an infant again.








I try and fold over the "used" area and overlap another on to it.
I usually end up having 2 out bc of this. Also I went to Office Depo and got a sturdy plastic protectant from chairs (for hardwood flooring..it doesn't have the bumps) and have that under my pads.I have carpet.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

you may find that a seller on ebay that a lot of us use may be your most financially prudent move if you use many pads. Maggie-8 sells them at 200 pads for around $20 with shipping (may be more, may be less depending on shipping from wherever she is). When i ordered from her, I found i wasnt so freaked out by throwing them away after one or two uses. They arent the BEST quality, but you get two cases for around $30 (with shipping) you arent worried about throwing them away as much as you would for spending the same amound for, say, 60 pads, you know?
we now use the arm&hammer pads and love 'em, but buttercup also goes outside a few times a day now that she has a real yard to tool around in. before, we lived in a very downtown concrete-y area, and we had a small grassy area that everysingleother dog in the area used, so it wasnt always....pleasant LOL.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

If you live near a Sam's Club, you can get a case of the human pads. They're around $25 a case and contain 120 pads. (larger than the size you're using now) They are great pads. 
When I first got my boys, I used the puppy pads, but found they weren't as absorbent as the ones I use now.


The brand is "Comfort Shape" and the size is 23"x36".


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> If you live near a Sam's Club, you can get a case of the human pads. They're around $25 a case and contain 120 pads. (larger than the size you're using now) They are great pads.
> When I first got my boys, I used the puppy pads, but found they weren't as absorbent as the ones I use now.
> 
> 
> The brand is "Comfort Shape" and the size is 23"x36".[/B]


Hmm, I like that. I don't hv a Sam's card. but DO HV A cOSTCO card so I wondr if they hv them.
I know they hate it when I buy the crappy pads bc they can't lift those legs far enough away from the pee, poor things.
Thanks!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We get ours from DrsFosterSmith, they work well for Koko in his Wizdog, they are 150 for $36 + shipping, but next time we are at Sam's I think I will look for the human ones, that's a lot cheaper, but they are a little large for the Wizdog potty, but I am sure I can make them fit, thanks for the tip


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> We go thru so many. At least 3 a day.I feel like I have an infant again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is a good idea. I'm gonna have to make a trip to Office Depot.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I will have to head over to Sams Club!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALSO!!I shld tell you, the pads sort of slide around on the plastic and that at first freaked Holly out so nowww I put newspaper under the pads so they don't slide on the plastic while she is circling.Plus it helps if the pee is on the edge of the pad.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

You'll like them. I was using the Wal-Mart brand for years until someone suggested getting them by the case at Sam's. I actually like these pads better than the ones from Wal-Mart.
I'm not sure if Costco has them or not.....I never looked.

I used to use one a day unless the weather was bad, then I'd use 2. But now that I just got Katie, I've been using 2 or 3 a day. Still less expensive than the puppy pads!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> We get ours from DrsFosterSmith, they work well for Koko in his Wizdog, they are 150 for $36 + shipping, but next time we are at Sam's I think I will look for the human ones, that's a lot cheaper, but they are a little large for the Wizdog potty, but I am sure I can make them fit, thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I looking at the wrong pads on this site, because I see they're $54.99 for 150, not$36!?
I've been doing some hunting on the internet and the best value I've seen thus far are on Amazon.com 200 pads for $16.99......seems too good to be real, and they've gotten good reviews too! 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...GC&v=glance


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does sound like a good price, but you'll also pay $17 for shipping! The pads are smaller (which may be good for some people) so you'll more than likely use more pads.


----------



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm fortunate to get about 3 uses out of half a pee pad. I use mine in a boot tray that has a little lip on the edge. I'm not sure of the dimensions - but we buy them from petsmart in a box by hagen with 'dog it' on the label. So far they are the best I've used. I am curious as to the pads from sams club, while I don't have one near me - I am going to try to look at costco.

Have any of you used the reusable/washable pads? I can't see them being cheaper as the amount of washings they would require. However, I am always willing to try new products if they prove beneficial.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm fortunate to get about 3 uses out of half a pee pad. I use mine in a boot tray that has a little lip on the edge. I'm not sure of the dimensions - but we buy them from petsmart in a box by hagen with 'dog it' on the label. So far they are the best I've used. I am curious as to the pads from sams club, while I don't have one near me - I am going to try to look at costco.
> 
> Have any of you used the reusable/washable pads? I can't see them being cheaper as the amount of washings they would require. However, I am always willing to try new products if they prove beneficial.[/B]


OMG I would go crazy using reusable pads. I'd have to do laundry every day so there wouldn't be smells in the house...and since my human kids are grown now, I only have to do laundry 2-3x a week instead of 2-3 loads a day!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a large section of pish pad under the pee pads for the 'run off'. And thank you for this thread because I keep forgetting I have to order more pads! *runs to ebay*


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

The reusable pads work much better for my boy's needs than the disposable ones. He's on lasix, a diuretic, for his heart...which causes him to pee about 8 times a day. He's neurotic about his potty habits and will not go on a pad more than one time. If there's not a fresh, unused pad for him to potty on, he'll go on the floor right next to the used pad. When I was using the disposable pads, at 8 or so pads/day, the disposal became an issue. That's about 56 used pads per week with garbage pick-up only once/week. For me, the odor control was more of a problem then...as well as the pure volume of garbage being generated. 

With the reusable pads, I keep about 10 of them, and when he potties I put the used pad in a diaper pail in the garage. At the end of the day I do a load of laundry. I've found the reusable pads last about a year with daily washing. For me, it's less expensive than the disposables, creates less of an ongoing odor problem, is more convenient, and less wasteful. 

You might give it a try just to compare which way works best for you and your pup.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I paid the $50.00 or whatever for a pishpad and it's up in the cupboard somewhere. Too much trouble to wash it, plus when I put it under the piddle pads the dogs peed on it and so I still had the run off issue.


----------



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

My girls pees on the edges so one pee and the entire puddle flows underneath it and I have a nice big puddle to clean up. fun times! I change hers twice a day


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I also use the "dog it" brand, and I like it a lot. It is very absorbent and it controls odor. For my dog, size of the pad doesn't matter, because once it's been used twice, she refuses to go on it anymore. She's quite picky in this way - she doesn't want a dirty potty. Consequently, I go through several pads a day.


----------



## audreylsmith (Dec 25, 2005)

Bailee goes through 4 pads a day. 2 during the day and 2 at night. i couldn't use reusable ones, the washing is too much work - with the disposable you just roll them up and throw them away. also, it running the washing machine every night may not be cost effective. i figure 80 cents a day is not too bad assuming 20 cents per pad.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey use one for 2 days. but it's not bad. because he does his business during his walk at night and he only use it once in the morning and once before bed. I have the pad in the back yard and he has a doggie door to get to it. I wash the area with the hose once a week.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I've opened this old thread because I have a couple of related (longwinded) questions: 

1. My furbabies use potty pads in trays and I spray every pad with extra 'attractant'. The breeders used human pee pads that stayed dry to the touch, and they gave me a few at the get-go. Well, I've tried a number of the pads from the pet store, and none of them keep the puppies feet dry, so they track the pee around the laundry room.... I've even bought 'chucks' from a Hospital Supply store, and they don't keep the feet dry either. I use baby wipes on their feet every day because of this, yet I don't want them to get allergic to them either (I had to constantly change brands when my kids were young, as my hands would get exema from them... Any one know where to buy the kind of pads gel in them, (like diapers) that stay dry to the touch?



2. My furbabies are still playing with the pads! Yuck! I bought two of the trays that hold them down, but they can still 'dig them out' and then play tug of war and tear it to shreads!...







and it's been weeks and weeks.... Just this morning they tore up another brand new one (usually it is the new ones they play with, but not always







) and the fluff from the pad was once again, everywhere! It takes quite a bit to clean it all up, and later I have the pleasure of brushing the fake fluff out of their coats. Aaaaaaachew! Any ideas?


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi!!! I'm just findng out my pups refuse to use the pads if they have beenn used. I also don't think they like to share them. I adopted the boy first and he girl after. They get along well though. They are always indoors. What trays do you use? Where can I get them. I also have pee under the pads!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I switched to the washable pads for Hannah. She consistently went on the edge, causing the urine to run out into the floor & under the pad. Plus, she had wet feet & I had to change the pad at least 4 times a day & then mop & spray odor remover. Yes, I have to wash her peepads now, but there's no runoff, her feet are dry & the pad can last up to 2 days with no odor.The washable pads obsorb the urine much better than the disposable pads.Hannah will now use the whole pad area instead of the edge.


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

Boston uses a Yogi and it's really great. He doesn't get it on the floor nor his paws.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH this is a topic I know something about for sure. What I can share is this:

The best pad I have found is Little Stinker. We get a box of 100 pads for $39.99. But I just found this on ebay:



http://cgi.ebay.com/100-NEW-LITTLE-STINKER...5QQcmdZViewItem



That is a great price!

I couldn't even list all the pads I have tried. I know everyone that PetSmart, Pet Supermarket and PetCo carries for sure. And I like Little Stinker the best. 

I put out two clean pads in the morning, one at our backdoor and one in my bathroom, and then two clean pads in the evening again. We have never had an odor issue.



Good luck!
Melanie





*Puppy Training Pad - *the Little Stinker Puppy Training Pad helps train your puppy to go where you want. Absolutely the most absorbent puppy training pads available, they are anti-bacterial with odor eliminators. 
Protects Rugs & Floors with Leak-Proof
Plastic Backing
Anti-bacterial
Contain odor eliminators
Each puppy training pad measures approx. 24" by 24"
Available in packs of 7 pads, 14 or the economy 30, 50 and 100 packs
Safe for all ages of dogs


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I change Eddies pad 2 to 3 times a day. it depends on the weather, If its not raining he goes outside. But they do get pretty full unfortuantly, sometimes mine leak thru to the floor, that annoying


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> OH this is a topic I know something about for sure. What I can share is this:
> 
> The best pad I have found is Little Stinker. We get a box of 100 pads for $39.99. But I just found this on ebay:
> 
> ...


thanks for the information melanie,








i have been looking for something different


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> I've opened this old thread because I have a couple of related (longwinded) questions:
> 
> 1. My furbabies use potty pads in trays and I spray every pad with extra 'attractant'. The breeders used human pee pads that stayed dry to the touch, and they gave me a few at the get-go. Well, I've tried a number of the pads from the pet store, and none of them keep the puppies feet dry, so they track the pee around the laundry room.... I've even bought 'chucks' from a Hospital Supply store, and they don't keep the feet dry either. I use baby wipes on their feet every day because of this, yet I don't want them to get allergic to them either (I had to constantly change brands when my kids were young, as my hands would get exema from them... Any one know where to buy the kind of pads gel in them, (like diapers) that stay dry to the touch?
> 
> ...




I would suggest trying the reusable/washable pads.
I am so glad I switched.
I use to use the disposable ones. I would go through several a day because they were not very absorbent. And their feet would smell because they would walk on it and get wet and they just loving tearing the pads to shreds. I would leave to come home and find their pads shredded with little pieces everywhere. That was the main reason I switched because I tried the pad holders and they didn't work at all for my clever ones.

So I went the reusable/washable ones and I am sooooo glad I did!!
These pads are more absorbent so that when they walk on them their feet won't even get wet because it is dry to the touch.
And they can no longer chew these ones up and they stay in play a little more than the disposable ones.
I have a sort of storage bin that I put used pads in. Once the lid is put on, there is absolutely no odor. I wash them about every other day and I have found that you want to use hot water but less soap because they get really soapy unlike our clothes do. They wash up soooo nice. They end up smelling nice and clean with no stains on them at all, they look like new each time!!
It has saved me a lot of money. I was spending a good $40-60 a month on the disposable pads. But with the reusable ones you buy them once and they last a long time so you are saving a lot of money.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I discovered how to keep the furbabies from distroying their pads! I spray them with the bitter apple stuff! It works like a charm! An added bonus...they don't lick their feet anymore!







I've switched to the Nature's Miracle potty pads...the backing is green...the pups use them much more consistantly now. I have to trim them, by cutting off 1/3 of the pad before putting it in the holder and folding down a bit of the long end. I save the wide trimings for their 'diaper bags' for outings...great way to _not_ throw away hard earned cash. Another use? I can lay the excess strip over a used portion of the pad, lock it down with the frame, spray the bitter apple stuff on it too, (so they won't 'play' with it)..and voila! More money saved! Hope my luck holds...things are going better now...











I may try those washable pads too...thanks for the tip and link!

Christina


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I discovered how to keep the furbabies from distroying their pads! I spray them with the bitter apple stuff! It works like a charm![/B]


Miss Gracie is also a wee wee pad destroyer.







She digs them out of the pad holder to get to them. I was hoping that she would grow out of it, but she's a year old & still chews them up. The bitter apple only keeps her from chewing them while it's wet. Once that stuff dries, she could care less & goes back to chewing them. I was so worried about her eating that stuff that I started using the washable pads. They are definately more absorbant, but I'd much rather use the disposables than do laundry. LOL! I still have high hopes that one day she will grow out of this like Lexi did.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote "The bitter apple only keeps her from chewing them while it's wet. Once that stuff dries, she could care less & goes back to chewing them." Unquote



Oh my! Your baby likes the bitter apple? What a shame! My girls hate it... I've had to spray, only once, the mouldings and the gate in the laundry room, and they no longer chew them.









Your sweetie may have developed a taste for the stuff? Some _people _like bitters in their drinks after all.







Well, not me! Give me sweets every time! (except of course, _I_ LOVE dark chocolate)

Christina


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is the pad holder I have for Kosmo and it works great!!!
















http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...ext=pad&N=2


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

i use the Amazon ones for Baci. they are 17$ for 200 but del. is 17$ he only gets one pee out of them , it sort of spreads out. there not as good as others but they don't leak. so thats a plus and there still cheap.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Oh my! Your baby likes the bitter apple? What a shame! My girls hate it... I've had to spray, only once, the mouldings and the gate in the laundry room, and they no longer chew them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She also has an "issue" with chewing on the walls. I keep saying that I'm just going to use bitter apple to paint my whole house.







She is such a little stinker!


----------



## LoveMyChloeGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I found a brand of disposable pads in a privately owned pet store near me. The brand is called Little Stinker (www.precisionpet.com). I love this brand. They do not leak, and they are thicker than all of the other brands that I've used. And believe me, I've used a lot of the brands! These are, by far, my favorite.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

> I found a brand of disposable pads in a privately owned pet store near me. The brand is called Little Stinker (www.precisionpet.com). I love this brand. They do not leak, and they are thicker than all of the other brands that I've used. And believe me, I've used a lot of the brands! These are, by far, my favorite.[/B]


 

Thanks for the tip! Since a couple of you have suggested Little Stinker, I will try them. I just found a store in my area that carries them, and I will head over there soon!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: So glad you guys posted all this useful information. I'd really like to get Fig off the potty pads because of the cost and hassle, but I guess its better than on our wood floors! B)


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=398189
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked into the Pish Pad. I like the idea behind it...saves money is great, too. But is it sanitary to put it in your washing machine? I know that's an odd question. I'm sure it is, otherwise there wouldn't be a market for them. It's just the thought of urine stained pad in a washer gives me shudders. Obviously, it'll have to be laundered by itself without other items.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Where do you find the washable pads? I haven't seen any around here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Where do you find the washable pads? I haven't seen any around here.[/B]


Petsmart carries the Pooch Pads as well as many of the online pet stores.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...ch+pads&N=2

Pish Pads are sold by Chrisman Maltese:

http://pishpad.com/

I am seriously considering ordering some Pish Pads when this case of pee pads runs out. Every since Maggie8 stopped selling the adult pads on Ebay, I haven't been able to find a pad as absorbent as those were. I bought some from another Ebayer that was recommended here, but the urine just pooled and took forever to absorb, Worse, Lady refused to use them because her feet got so wet. She kept going on the carpet next to the pads. I thought it was because of her eye problems so I put down more pads. Well, the more pads I put down, the further away she got until I finally figured out the problem! :smpullhair: 

I've got some other ones now that are better, but I notice she goes on the edge, now, so she can get off it quickly. She's such a diva!  

I hate the thought of washing pee pads, but I'm sure the Pish Pads are more absorbent. If I break down and invest in them, Miss Priss better approve of them!


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried this pan?

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...033166&Ne=2










I went to order it, but shipping to Canada was almost $30!!! I might have to find someone to mail it to me.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Has anyone tried this pan?
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...033166&Ne=2
> 
> ...


Yes, I use the one shown empty for Eros since it has higher walls. It works great for him! The higher walls keep him from pooping on the edge and missing, and he doesn't make a mess. I just line it with a pee pee pad and he's good to go. He always goes to his box when he needs to potty, which is something he didn't do when we just had a pad on the floor since sometimes he thought rugs were pads. The box really helped him figure out where he was supposed to go. I thought I'd try out some new pads I saw that were a great deal (inexpensive pads link) and they fit almost perfectly in the doggy pan :biggrin: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------

